

The Wine-Dark Sea: Color and Perception in the Ancient World - GuiA
http://clarkesworldmagazine.com/hoffman_01_13/

======
Gravityloss
I've read that blue Lapis lazuli stones were used in ancient ziggurat
monuments for the high levels. Unfortunately can't find any good sources now.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapis_lazuli](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapis_lazuli)

The same blue stones were used in Tutankhamon's mask.

I'm skeptical of these kind of articles.

